# Training to be a Plumber/ Starting a trade later in life



## stuff_it (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm thinking of training to be a plumber.

Anyone here started a trade late? (I'm 29)

What's the quickest way to get qualified. I can get some help with funds from my family, so that's not an issue, but I hear some of these private courses can be blag, not leading to proper qualifications.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 12, 2007)

My old man trained to be an electrician at about 50 ish. Purely so he could emigrate to Oz.

Took him 2 years.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 12, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> My old man trained to be an electrician at about 50 ish. Purely so he could emigrate to Oz.
> 
> Took him 2 years.



How though? All the websites are aimed at people under 25 who can do an apprenticeship.

What's the best way if you're too old for that?


----------



## The Groke (Jul 12, 2007)

Can you make the "ooh this is gonna be _expensive_" sucky-teeth sound?

Do your trousers only cover 60% of your arse?

Are you willing to defraud little old ladies by selling them 300 quids worth of labour and parts, when a quick turn of a spanner would have sufficed?

If the answer to all of these questions is "yes", then congratulations - you are already a plumber.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 12, 2007)

stuff_it said:
			
		

> How though? All the websites are aimed at people under 25 who can do an apprenticeship.
> 
> What's the best way if you're too old for that?



Off his own back, evening courses and such, he had a pretty manual labour job during the day and studied at night. Was hard work but he got it done pretty quick and now lives in Oz.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 12, 2007)

29's not even close to being "too late" to retrain.

BUT there are some complications to retraining as a plumber:
- if you are planning to work as one in the UK, you'll make a lot more £££ if you can get CORGI-certified, and to do that, you need to find a placement with a company during or immediately after your studying stage - and it is not all that easy to find that sort of placement.
- most of the plumbing courses (in London at least) are heavily over-subscribed
- lots of other people have had the same idea (in the wake of all those headlines a couple of years ago saying "UK TO BE LEFT WITHOUT PLUMBERS! LOOK AT THIS STORY OF A FORMER STOCKBROKER NOW EARNING£70K A YEAR AS SELF-EMPLOYED PLUMBER!" etc) so it is a tougher field than it was say 5 years ago.

IIRC there was some pretty good and solid advice from various construction-trade training bodies on how the numbers of trainees and employers' needs were or weren't matching up.

One thing you really must think about in advance ('cos it will affect the best choice of training for you) is whether you are ultimately aiming to be self-employed or working for a larger company (or even for a local council or whatever.) If you really want to be self-employed you should consider doing some business-management and/or bookkeeping training as well. 

Also consider if you will want to specialise - do you have a burning desire to be a boiler-only plumber, or a "light residential" plumber, do new-build stuff only or work maintenance/repair as well, and whether you want to concentrate on indoor or outdoor works (laff if you will but it's a BIG issue for some.)

good luck to you if you go ahead - it's certainly possible and it's a good respectable trade. (assuming you're not going to be one of those buttock-baring, teeth-sucking, pensioner-swindling plumbers.)


----------



## Kanda (Jul 12, 2007)

> UK TO BE LEFT WITHOUT PLUMBERS! LOOK AT THIS STORY OF A FORMER STOCKBROKER NOW EARNING£70K A YEAR AS SELF-EMPLOYED PLUMBER!



Must have been a fucking shite stockbroker then if that was a step up in pay!!!


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2007)

stuff_it said:
			
		

> but I hear some of these private courses can be blag, not leading to proper qualifications.



Surely you'd look into it before starting a course though?


----------



## Kanda (Jul 12, 2007)

Got to your local college. There is no need to do a private course.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 12, 2007)

stuff_it said:
			
		

> How though? All the websites are aimed at people under 25 who can do an apprenticeship.
> 
> What's the best way if you're too old for that?



In Bristol they do a 12 week course it doesent matter what age you are.

Im hoping to get on the midwifery degree in Oct 2008 I'm 37 


If you do become a plumber I hope you are a consciencious one that is clear and writes downs what is happening and when and gives a copy to the customer..they should do a module in communication!! I guess if you are good to your customers you will be rolling in it!!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 12, 2007)

trabuquera said:
			
		

> 29's not even close to being "too late" to retrain.
> 
> BUT there are some complications to retraining as a plumber:
> - if you are planning to work as one in the UK, you'll make a lot more £££ if you can get CORGI-certified, and to do that, you need to find a placement with a company during or immediately after your studying stage - and it is not all that easy to find that sort of placement.
> ...



It certainly felt like it was when I was 29 in 1999 
The employer I was with at the time thought it was too and proceeded to leave anyone on an _old style_ contract in shitty jobs in shitty locations, no prospects of moving up the ladder internally - hoping we'd all fuck off and not hang on for redundancy money

*KANDA*
how long ago was this when your Dad retrained & emigrated _<looks for suitcase & passport>_


----------



## Kanda (Jul 12, 2007)

About 7 or 8 years ago he left. Spent 2 years retraining and another couple getting the required on the job experience.

He came out of the Navy as a Radar Tech (Electronics engineer) and the bloody Oz emigration didn't recognise 22 years experience so he had to retrain!!


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 12, 2007)

I think its harder in that people won't want to work for f*ck all like a school leaver will, if that is not an issue and cr*p wages aren't a huge problem you should be ok, many people looking for apprentices will prefer someone mor mature who actually wants to do it, has a bit of life experience etc....I have a couple of mates who have embarked as Electricians and are flying through....good trade to have


----------



## zoltan (Jul 12, 2007)

Dont be fooled by the Daily mail £100K a year headlines - you wont earn that


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2007)

It's not about the money for me. It's having a transferrable (geographically) establised trade, which is not officebound, rather than just being able to answer a phone in a callcentre somewhere.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 12, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> About 7 or 8 years ago he left. Spent 2 years retraining and another couple getting the required on the job experience.
> 
> He came out of the Navy as a Radar Tech (Electronics engineer) and the bloody Oz emigration didn't recognise 22 years experience so he had to retrain!!


blimey
miserable Oz huh


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 13, 2007)

just seen these in the local paper today - so dunno if they 'reach' nationally

train to be a plumber :  www.plumbingskills.com  0800 093 5794

train to be a carpenter 0800 043 0863  *CarpentrySkills *(I assume www.~.com ?)

Electrician : www.electrical-skills.com / 0800 345 7597
_
<goes to look at websites>_


*other courses/providers are available


----------



## danski (Jul 15, 2007)

Local college, City and Guilds or NVQ
Far more comprehensive and recognised than any private course.
Have worked as an electrician since leaving school doing mainly new build and have never really heard of people doing private courses, although im only really talking about "proper" trades.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 15, 2007)

I recently read of a bloke who jacked in a university lectureship to train as a plumber.  He reckoned it was more money for fewer hours and less stress.  IIRC he was well over 29 as well...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 15, 2007)

danski said:
			
		

> Local college, City and Guilds or NVQ
> Far more comprehensive and recognised than any private course.
> Have worked as an electrician since leaving school doing mainly new build and have never really heard of people doing private courses, *although im only really talking about "proper" trades.*



can you elaborate on that
I dunno what you mean


----------



## danski (Jul 15, 2007)

Electricians, Plumbers, Carpenters, Bricklayers, Plasterers, Painter/Decoraters, Roofers,  Scaffolders to a certain degree etc.
I was meaning the traditional trades as these tend to require a lot of training
whereas things like drylining/tacking and tiling etc. are all done on site but i wouldnt necessarily call them trades as such because they dont require the training. Doesnt mean to say you cant earn good money doing them though


----------



## danski (Jul 15, 2007)

oooh, i just checked the CITB site and tilers can be trained up to NVQ 3 which is Craftsman level. I stand corrected.
Basically I was refering to trades that tend to have apprenticeships rather than dodgy courses in the back of the paper.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 16, 2007)

My friend's husband is training to be a plumber at 41.


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 19, 2007)

Ignore the private courses, they're generally rip offs run by cowboys.  Last time I spoke to someone at the Joint Industry Board of Plumbing (about 2 years ago), they told me that the problem with training to be a plumber when you're older than about 20 is that it is very hard to find someone to do your apprenticeship with.  Apparently, most plumbers want youngsters (probably so they can pay them less).  To fully qualify, you need to be trained on the job and be observed by an examiner to get the full accreditation, so you need either a college that can fully simulate a work environment (most don't have the facilities) or you need an apprenticeship.


----------



## Onket (Jul 20, 2007)

Ideally then, you'd need a mate in the trade who would be prepared to take you on?


----------



## dum dum (Jul 20, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> Ideally then, you'd need a mate in the trade who would be prepared to take you on?



Thats the only way to learn a trade imo.Having a mate in the trade means you can learn at your own pass.Also and this really is priceless,having a number to call when your out on a job and really needing some advice is really important.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2007)

I go through phases of seriously considering retraining as a plumber - am in one now, so this thread has been really useful for me


----------



## Errol's son (Jul 20, 2007)

Plumbers have one of the worst jobs in construction. Sorting out toilets full of shit.

I would be a brickie if I were you.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2007)

Errol's son said:
			
		

> Plumbers have one of the worst jobs in construction. Sorting out toilets full of shit.
> 
> I would be a brickie if I were you.


When you've changed a 1000 shitty nappies, shit just becomes another smelly mess to deal with and not something life-stopping  

Brickies are limited by the weather - plumbers aren't


----------



## dash_two (Jul 20, 2007)

Locksmithing might be a good one. There's certainly an opening round my neck of the woods as our local locksmith has just been done for dealing coke.


----------



## danski (Jul 20, 2007)

Plumbers earn more than brickies too


----------



## moon (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Stuff it!!

Long time!


----------



## Errol's son (Jul 20, 2007)

I actually think carpentry is the best trade to learn.

Chippies are onsite for most of the build so get to see the whole process (ie, which trades do what and when) so they are better placed than most trades to make the jump from tradesman to general builder...


----------



## danski (Jul 20, 2007)

yep, agreed
also they, if they are motivated enough, can earn fuckloads
Worked with a 2nd fix chippy who was in his 40s and earned 80k a couple of years back ('04/05 i think) simply because he was fucking good, fucking quick and fucking motivated


----------



## dum dum (Jul 20, 2007)

Theres so many mickey mouse carpenters willing to have a go and sand n fill until they get close to a 2nd fit finish I think alot of carpenters have seen a dip in wages the last few years.

That said most trades have seen a dip in wages.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 22, 2007)

For those who don't know I'm a girl, so I might earn MORE with half my arse hanging out!

I was thinking of plumbing because there isn't as much heavy lifting etc as some other trades.....and all the lovely scrap as well....<goes off to look at copper prices>

I've just moved back up to nottingham this week, so hopefully there will be a few more opps than in North Wales, where I wouldn;t get a look in as an apprentice anything as I'm not welsh-speaking.

Hiya Moon!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 22, 2007)

Plumbing was known for its heavy lifting when my father was one.  There was a lot of lead work in those days - hence the name plumber.  Lead pipes are no longer allowed and there are many fewer lead roofs.  He used to like lead-beating but the rolls of sheet lead were pretty heavy.  

Also cast iron baths had to be carried up stairs to the bathroom by a plumber and his mate.  Nowadays you might have a pressed-steel bath or even lighter a plastic one.  I suppose you might have to carry an old cast iron one out of a house if you were doing renovation work.  Cast iron down-pipes for rainwater and cast iron gutters are no longer being fitted but once again you may have to hump them around to get them off a site.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 22, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Plumbing was known for its heavy lifting when my father was one.  There was a lot of lead work in those days - hence the name plumber.  Lead pipes are no longer allowed and there are many fewer lead roofs.  He used to like lead-beating but the rolls of sheet lead were pretty heavy.
> 
> Also cast iron baths had to be carried up stairs to the bathroom by a plumber and his mate.  Nowadays you might have a pressed-steel bath or even lighter a plastic one.  I suppose you might have to carry an old cast iron one out of a house if you were doing renovation work.  Cast iron down-pipes for rainwater and cast iron gutters are no longer being fitted but once again you may have to hump them around to get them off a site.



I've been doing scrap metal rounds in Wales, so I've been lifting most of that stuff (appart from the cast baths, which we smashe up (didn't get given them if they were any good anyway). It's still not a hod of bricks or whatever though is it. They key words there are 'humping thm around to get them off site..' ££££


----------

